

The Safest Seat on an Airplane Is... - j_camarena
http://www.popularmechanics.com/cm/popularmechanics/images/XG/aircrash-seat-illo-0807.gif

======
ummmsketch
It's a survival rate chart, full article here:
[http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/aviation/safety/4...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/aviation/safety/4219452)
Based on 20 plane crashes in the United States.

------
jamesbkel
It seems silly to be worried about this sort of thing given to low likelihood
of a crash in the first place. Most measures of flight risk are in "flight
hours", so it's hard to make a direct single-flight measure. But most of the
sources I was able to find quickly ranged from about 1/1MM to 1/10MM, largely
depending on the airlines and countries out of which they are operating. I'll
use 1/5MM for my purposes (if anyone has a better idea, pipe in).

So, if one were to look at the survival rates in the chart as "per flight"
versus "per crash", it would be.

First Class: 49% * (1/5MM) = .0000098%

Ahead of Wing: 56% * (1/5MM) = .0000112%

Over Wing: 56% * (1/5MM) = .0000112%

Rear: 69% * (1/5MM) = .0000138%

[edit: cleaned up for readability]

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Um, thats a pretty low chance of survival. In my experience, its closer to
0.999991 or so?

~~~
jamesbkel
Ha, thanks for the correction. Was too caught up in the numbers :p

------
songrabbit
I'm not sure how informative this is... Percent of what?

